# Nissan??? Infiniti?? confused



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

hi there,
after reading soo much about the new skyline r35. is nissan making a new skylline or is the infiniti g35 the new skyline? im very confused. anymore skylines? i test drove the new infiniti and to be honest, its ugly compared to the r34....can somepne plz tell me whats going on?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Check out the R35 thread in this section.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The G35 is the same basic car as the Skyline in Japan.

The old Skyline was based on the R34 chassis and the GT-R came off of that chassis.

The R35 will share some parts with the G35, but will not share bodywork with any other Nissan.

At this point all we has is speculation on what the R35 will have for drivetrain and if it will come to the US. Hopefully we will get more news at the Tokyo Auto show this fall.


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

u r the man nismo skyline thanx man


----------

